
SSGs Part 2: Modern Static Site Generators - neogenix
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/06/10/ssg-overview-gitlab-pages-part-2/
======
neogenix
This is the best explanation of SSGs and the surrounding tooling i've found so
far. I really like the part about the SSG limitations and the provided
solutions. Well done by the GitLab guys.

